# Chris Hein Solo Strings



## Chris Hein (Dec 8, 2016)

*Chris Hein - Solo Strings released
*
Finally, after six month of hard work I'm proud to present Chris Hein - Solo Strings complete.

All details, prices and upgrade options are here:
http://www.chrishein.net/web/CH-Solo_Strings_Overview.html

Chris Hein - Solo Strings features the most realistic multi-sampled solo string instruments available today.
Each instrument has over 10,000 samples, 38 articulations and 4 different legato transitions.
Unique phase align techniques enable perfect X-fade blending between up to 8 dynamic layers.
Choose from a staggering 102 different attack shapes per note using the unique Note Head function, all with just a single fader.
Two on-board convolution reverbs allow you to design the body of the instrument and the performance space itself.
The DSP effects rack gives unlimited power to process the string sound, from soundtrack-ready to other-worldly.



CH-Solo Strings is available as single instruments or as complete bundle.

The Solo Contrabass is ready, but needs a final check and encoding at Native Instruments.
If you purchase CH - Solo Strings Complete today, you‘ll receive the Contrabass in about two weeks when its finally ready.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 8, 2016)

*!!!!!!!!!!!
*
I'm still getting over the Solo Violin. I bought one solo cello library in the past ten years, and though I can't regret the Emotional Cello, Chris' wide number and range of articulations are just mind-boggling. No comparison in that department. I can't wait until I try the vibrato page out on the Cello; this and the double bass are gotta haves in my music!

Speaking of...aren't we going to see the double bass reeeaally soon, Chris?


----------



## airflamesred (Dec 8, 2016)

Congratulations Chris, they sound wonderful.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 8, 2016)

If you've been to the site then you will have seen the note saying that the Bass will be out in two weeks pending NI.

Anyway, congratulations, Chris!


----------



## Chris Hein (Dec 8, 2016)

Wes Antczak said:


> If you've been to the site then you will have seen the note saying that the Bass will be out in two weeks pending NI.
> 
> Anyway, congratulations, Chris!


The reason we released the Solo-Strings Complete bundle now with the new Cellos is this:
If you have ordered Violin, Viola and now the Cello, you have paid too much if you also want the Contrabass.
So, now we can offer a fair upgrade price from two instruments to Solo Strings Complete.

Anyway, the Contrabass is the best of all the five instruments.
Thats what all beta testers say. 
So, its worth the wait, but if you order Solo Strings Complete now, you'll get the Bass as soon as its ready.
Of course the Contrabass will also be available as single instrument for 179,-

Chris Hein


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 8, 2016)

Chris Hein said:


> The reason we released the Solo-Strings Complete bundle now with the new Cellos is this:
> If you have ordered Violin, Viola and now the Cello, you have paid too much if you also want the Contrabass.
> So, now we can offer a fair upgrade price from two instruments to Solo Strings Complete.
> 
> ...



I noticed Sweetwater is slowly adding even more CH instruments, would LOVE to see the Complete Solo Strings bundle there if possible, including cross grades!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks, Chris! I have the Violin and the Viola, so this upgrade is very attractive. Will the upgrade also be available through Best Service or only directly from your site?


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 8, 2016)

This, imo, is why it's good to go through these shops... to give them added incentive to carry these awesome libraries. (Sweetwater is also carrying some Spitfire titles now.)



Parsifal666 said:


> I noticed Sweetwater is slowly adding even more CH instruments, would LOVE to see the Complete Solo Strings bundle there if possible, including cross grades!


----------



## Alatar (Dec 8, 2016)

This sounds very promising. Well done!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 8, 2016)

Wes Antczak said:


> This, imo, is why it's good to go through these shops... to give them added incentive to carry these awesome libraries. (Sweetwater is also carrying some Spitfire titles now.)



I bought three out of four of the Albions from Sweetwater, good store! The three payment option can be extremely convenient for me.


----------



## Vastman (Dec 8, 2016)

Stunning!

Taking the developer's perspective, using Sweetwater (whom I love), Jrr and others reduces their profit, which I would think impacts sales price...

It's a tough calc... more possible buyers at lower profit per buyer or keep it all inhouse at a lower price point or....just accept the fewer sales...

This is a huge data crunching exercise which is challenging, if at all possible, given all the variables...

I'd keep it in house.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 8, 2016)

But it's already not in-house.

Anyway, as far as Spitfire goes... for whatever reason, whenever I make a purchase from Spitfire my bank totally freaks out, locks down my account, etc. In that case, NOT buying directly from Spitfire is usually what works best for me.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi,

Is there a deadline for the _Upgrade Price_ of the _CH Solo Strings Complete bundle _?

I have the _CH Solo Violin_, and would most likely go for the Complete CH Solo Strings Bundle Upgrade. So, Until which date can I still purchase at the 449 Euros Upgrade Price ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 8, 2016)

Wes Antczak said:


> But it's already not in-house.
> 
> Anyway, as far as Spitfire goes... for whatever reason, whenever I make a purchase from Spitfire my bank totally freaks out, locks down my account, etc. In that case, NOT buying directly from Spitfire is usually what works best for me.



Same thing happened to me with Spitfire and Best Service, both of which are great companies, but I had to deal with an anti-fraud thing that took an hour out of my day apiece. So I switched to Sweetwater. As I mentioned earlier, the three payments thing comes in handy, and of course there's always the SW credit card, which gives imo great deals as far as interest goes. In fact, I'm definitely a fan of SW, bought all my original East West and Komplete stuff from them, my BC Rich Pat O'Brien V, tons of other stuff. In ten years, only a couple of minor problems.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 8, 2016)

musiksculp, I have the same question since at Best Service it says for a short time only. Maybe I'll shoot an email to them to ask.


----------



## Polarity (Dec 9, 2016)

@Chris Hein you know that on your page under the Solo Strings bundle on the buy button is written 259 instead of 599 ?? 
Look at the screenshot I attached.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Dec 9, 2016)

Really impressive. Just going through the vids now, but is there sul pont legato? I saw ponticello longs at least in one of the demos. Sul pont viola is one of my favourite string sounds. :D


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 9, 2016)

I did not get an exact date from Best Service, btw. But they did say that the upgrade price will be available at least until the end of the year.


----------



## Chris Hein (Dec 9, 2016)

Yes, the upgrade path will expire early next year.
We haven't set a fixed ate, but we will send out an info a few weeks before the upgrade expires.

Chris Hein


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 9, 2016)

Chris Hein said:


> Yes, the upgrade path will expire early next year.
> We haven't set a fixed ate, but we will send out an info a few weeks before the upgrade expires.
> 
> Chris Hein



It will be great if it lasts until the 15th of Jan, or a bit later. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 9, 2016)

Chris Hein said:


> Yes, the upgrade path will expire early next year.
> We haven't set a fixed ate, but we will send out an info a few weeks before the upgrade expires.
> 
> Chris Hein



Uh oh, I want my Oboes, Cello, and Double Bass. Okay I HAVE to start saving.


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Dec 12, 2016)

Chris Hein said:


> Yes, the upgrade path will expire early next year.
> We haven't set a fixed ate, but we will send out an info a few weeks before the upgrade expires.
> 
> Chris Hein



Awesome news! I am saving up for the bundle, the Solo Violin I bought a couple weeks ago is incredible!!! Thanks so much for your hard work!


----------



## Chris Hein (Jan 3, 2017)

I almost forgot to mention that the Contrabass is available.
http://www.chrishein.net/web/CH-Solo_Contrabass.html

IMO its the best sounding instrument of the Solo Strings collection.
Its a really fat 5 strings Bass with a range of more than 4 octaves,
and the same articulations, dynamics and programming as the other Solo Strings.

There are not many demos available atm, but I hope I'll get some soon to show you.

Chris Hein


----------



## s_bettinzana (Jan 5, 2017)

Three days ago I completed my Chris Hein Solo String collection with the purchase of the Cello and Contrabass.
I already had the Violin and the Viola.
During my first tests I loaded both the Cello and Contrabass in Kontakt and by mistake I didn't solo one of the two. Wow !! I discovered a new planet. Doubling a Cello melodic line with the Contabass: what an incredible sound! I never thought to a Cello-Contrabass duet, but these two instrument are so live, so present, so great.

I still think that the Violin is not perfect. I don't like the sound in the lowest octave range, but all the other instruments are great, with an incredible sound. The Contrabass is a news for me, but it deserves attention: it has a fantastic sound and playability. The Cello(s) are fantastic too (I like the "Romantic" so much).

I think that the full package cannot be considered affordable, but the quality is very high. Unfortunately, I haven't had much time to study the instruments interface in details, but (except the violin) all sounds great out-of-the-box.

So, finger crossed for a new violin with a better tone. Chris ... we need it! Anyway, you have done a fantastic job

Silvano


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 11, 2017)

Chris Hein said:


> I almost forgot to mention that the Contrabass is available.
> http://www.chrishein.net/web/CH-Solo_Contrabass.html
> 
> IMO its the best sounding instrument of the Solo Strings collection.
> ...



An inevitable purchase, though I might have to go the Sweetwater route.


----------



## wcreed51 (Jan 11, 2017)

> Doubling a Cello melodic line with the Contrabass: what an incredible sound

Pretty standard in orchestral writing


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 11, 2017)

I love that scruffy, rugged sound the solo bass gets, and I'm betting the Hein hits that right on target.


----------



## s_bettinzana (Jan 11, 2017)

wcreed51 said:


> > Doubling a Cello melodic line with the Contrabass: what an incredible sound
> 
> Pretty standard in orchestral writing



Yes, I know.
I wasn't referring to the common orchestration practice of reinforcing the cellos ensemble with the contrabasses ensemble.
I was speaking about a solo cello plus a solo contrabass. Both these CH instruments shine in a very exposed, close, direct in the face performance.
May be my ignorance, but I don't know other libraries with such solo contrabass.

Silvano


----------



## Piet Prins (Jan 1, 2019)

Simple question on the CH SS: as far as I can tell so far the key switches are hardwired to the 26 notes A-1 - A#1. 

This seems to make it impossible to actually access the lower notes of the cello and bass instruments. If I play a G1 note with the cello patch, instead of the note sample sounding, it selects the articulation mapped to the G1 note. If there is no articulation mapped to G1, there's no sample playing because it selects the 'Empty' articulation. Also when using the CC06 method to select articulations, I still cannot get the G1 sample to play, but it selects the articulation mapped to the corresponding keyswitch.

I expect I am overlooking something obvious here, but having read the manual and checked online videos, this specific topic is not addressed. Could someone more experienced/knowledgeable than me
with CH SS, please explain how they make the notes sound which are overlapping the keyswitches?


----------



## richard kurek (Jan 1, 2019)

Piet Prins said:


> Simple question on the CH SS: as far as I can tell so far the key switches are hardwired to the 26 notes A-1 - A#1.
> 
> This seems to make it impossible to actually access the lower notes of the cello and bass instruments. If I play a G1 note with the cello patch, instead of the note sample sounding, it selects the articulation mapped to the G1 note. If there is no articulation mapped to G1, there's no sample playing because it selects the 'Empty' articulation. Also when using the CC06 method to select articulations, I still cannot get the G1 sample to play, but it selects the articulation mapped to the corresponding keyswitch.
> 
> ...


i would check with a midi monitor to see whats happening , i can access the notes, key switchs end on A#0 (being the hot keys) B0 is the last playable note


----------



## Chris Hein (Jan 1, 2019)

The Cellos are mapped one octave higher.
The lowest note is on C2.

The latest update has a patch named "KS up"
In this version, the Cello is mapped in the correct octave and the key-switches are on the right side of the keyboard.

The same is valid for all Contrabasses.

Happy new year!

Chris Hein


----------



## Piet Prins (Jan 1, 2019)

richard kurek said:


> i would check with a midi monitor to see whats happening , i can access the notes, key switchs end on A#0 (being the hot keys) B0 is the last playable note


I should maybe mention that I'm using Cubase 10 as host, and its midi monitor shows notes as G1, G#1, etc. If I open the same midi clip in Sonar, it shows them as G3, G#3, etc. 

Playing the same midi clip back with the same standard CHSS cello patch in either host still displays the same behaviour, with the lower notes overlapping overlapping the higher key switches. However, using the KS up patches, which Chris mentioned, allows the lower notes to be played, so I'm sorted.


----------



## Piet Prins (Jan 1, 2019)

Chris Hein said:


> The Cellos are mapped one octave higher.
> The lowest note is on C2.
> 
> The latest update has a patch named "KS up"
> ...


Thanks Chris, the KS up patches did the trick, my lower notes for cello and bass now play fine 

Happy new year!


----------

